# Free Range Question!



## seekup41nancies (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello! I am a rookie here and have 6 layer chicks coming next week. Brooder is set up and ready to go! When they are ready for the outdoor coop, how long do you keep them inside before you let them free range? Thanks for the help and I'm sure I will have many more questions!

Kevin


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a question that has no one right answer. They should not be out free ranging until they have their adult feathers but so much depends on your climate and the predator load you have in the area in making that decision. And is there natural cover to escape predators that come from over head?


----------



## seekup41nancies (Apr 17, 2015)

We have some wooded area but otherwise an open lawn. I live in Vermont, so it's quite cool now. Thanks!


----------



## seekup41nancies (Apr 17, 2015)

And I def plan on waiting until they are well old enough


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fully feathered and with the sun out they should be OK for a good free range. Young birds don't have the ability to adjust body temps very well. When they get cold its hard to warm them back up again, if they get too hot same goes. 

As chicks they instinctively know about predators and will hunker or hide. Its amazing to watch if a rooster alarms any peeps out hunker down deep in cover. I had a bantam Hamburg hen chase off a red tail hawk when it went after her peeps out free ranging with her. I found all of the peeps totally hidden in some deep grass.


----------



## seekup41nancies (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## seekup41nancies (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm getting a couple RI Reds and 4 black chickens. I'm embarrassed I've forgotten what breed. They are good layers and lay multicolored eggs?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have no clue what the black ones might be since my focus was Silkies. There are others that might be able to give you better info on the breeds than I can.


----------



## seekup41nancies (Apr 17, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I have no clue what the black ones might be since my focus was Silkies. There are others that might be able to give you better info on the breeds than I can.


I think they're a common breed, but I have sadly forgotten. Picking them up on 4/30. Wish me luck and thanks again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old are they going to be? If they're old enough and you post good side shot pics of them someone here can probably tell you what the black ones are.

Or you could bite the bullet and admit to the person you're getting them from you forgot what they are. I probably wouldn't ask either.


----------



## seekup41nancies (Apr 17, 2015)

robin416 said:


> How old are they going to be? If they're old enough and you post good side shot pics of them someone here can probably tell you what the black ones are.
> 
> Or you could bite the bullet and admit to the person you're getting them from you forgot what they are. I probably wouldn't ask either.


They will be just a day or two old I guess. Black Barred, or something of the sort sound familiar  Not sure though, but I will ask haha.


----------

